# IMASCO 1000 premix



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have small garage I need to color coat and texture...

I have never worked with their product(as far as premixed) and really curious about Imasco 1000 premixed.

Given garage is only 1k sq ft, I would hate to have to haul mixer and etc esp if I can just toss premixed in pale and give er.

Appearantly their premixed also matches great with their color charts.

I will probably call support anyway,just wondering about your opinions

Has anyone of you worked with it? Whats spread rate like on that?

Thanks
Gabe


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Given garage is only 1k sq ft, I would hate to have to haul mixer and etc esp if I can just toss premixed in pale and give er.


Only 1000 sq ft? Thats a nice size area... better find something you're comfortable with.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know anything about stucco but I thought the same thing. I've bought pre-mix bags of parge mix before and 60lbs only gives about 40sqft of coverage at 1/8". For 1000 sqft of stucco you'd need 25 bags for each coat. that's a lot of pail mixing.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I don't know anything about stucco but I thought the same thing. I've bought pre-mix bags of parge mix before and 60lbs only gives about 40sqft of coverage at 1/8". For 1000 sqft of stucco you'd need 25 bags for each coat. that's a lot of pail mixing.


Nah,no pail mixing,its barrel like pale and i got two hand mixer...5 bags,one box of hue...

I usually get 75-90 out of Spec-Mix 88lbs...but this product ended up too costly...scratch all calculations I just went with new Lafarge GU bags...40lbers...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> Only 1000 sq ft? Thats a nice size area... better find something you're comfortable with.


1000 is a nice area(material wise)...a joke to do though...cant have stable weather to get started on those 6000 sq ft ones i got


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

figured you would be interested in some pics since I had a chance to snap some.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, it's a garage. I was wondering who in the world wanted to live in a house with no windows.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You would love Florida, thats all the houses are made out of in the bottom half of the state.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> You would love Florida, thats all the houses are made out of in the bottom half of the state.


If I can get over 4 and a quarter per foot for my numb wrist, I am moving down there,but I doubt it..


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> If I can get over 4 and a quarter per foot for my numb wrist, I am moving down there,but I doubt it..


You would end up running a crew and probably do the wire once you could read the detail on the plans.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> You would end up running a crew and probably do the wire once you could read the detail on the plans.


Plans are rough to read down there or what?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Plans are rough to read down there or what?


A lot of raised bands, quoins, arches and whatnot.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> A lot of raised bands, quoins, arches and whatnot.


Foam build outs I am assuming?...no wood I hope...sometimes HOs cheap out around here and I get to fck around with it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope metal bands gun nailed to the block with some little bad ass masonry nails.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> metal bands .


sounds expensive.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't thinking it is. Look up skip trowel or stuccoing in Florida on YouTube.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I never see any metal here, it's all plastic. Did a repair about ten days ago, metal bead was rusted out and the corner seperated.

And Gabe if you move here you'd better brush up on your Spanish.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think JBM means build outs not corner beads.

I still think foam is fastest and price wise the relatively in the middles of market.

I can see corner beads being made of plastic in FL due to high level of salt and moisture in the air.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> And Gabe if you move here you'd better brush up on your Spanish.


Meh if I ever move I will speak italian and they will answer in spanish so we will have conversation of deaf with blind :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I had the eye of 2 hurricanes go over my house. Anything made if foam would be chewed up.


----------

